# Rail/Pillow Question: Humanity? Tres Tria?



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello all,

We're buying a king-size bed in anticipation of cosleeping with our new one (who will join us early next year), and we're trying to work out what else we might need for co-sleeping. We aren't too into rails, so we thought we'd get a pillow thingy instead.

The two I've found researching online are the Humanity Family Bed & the Tres Tria. The Tres Tria looked less obstrusive to us - goes under the sheet & stays there. Do any of you have experience with either? Any recommendations for either, or for something else I may've missed?

Thanks








Stephanie


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

bumping because i have the same question


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a humanity pillow and really like it.


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

We have a Snug Tuck pillow http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/order_StepOne.asp I love it! And it's a heck of a lot cheaper than a Humanity pillow!


----------



## Farmingmom (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a humanity pillow and LOVE it- It was great in the beginning at saving our mattress- because the top part that you sleep on is SOO absorbant.
DS is a head sweater and this sucks up his wet head and leaves the bed dry!
The pillow is also perfect size for co sleeping protection..
More expensive... but worth it!


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a humanity cosleeper and wouldn't trade it. I put ours under the fitted sheet but either way it's great, the cover is really nice and soft, and since you sleep on it (the cover), the pillow doesn't work it's way off the bed.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Bump! Anyone use a Tres Tria? I have the same question and the Tres Tria is what is looking best to us right now.


----------



## farmwife (Jun 22, 2006)

We considered both of those options but ended up just putting a body pillow under our fitted bottom sheet. It worked great until DD started crawling. Now we make sure she's always between us when we sleep.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

I gotta say the snug tuck at 44.95 it's looking pretty attractive at this point! (I've been looking at the Tres Tria as well).


----------

